
Talk Like Darth Vader Using Sulfur Hexafluoride Gas - qqn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOcadZxeL6M
======
frabert
Note that inhaling heavier-than-air gasses is _way_ more dangerous than
inhaling - say - helium, because the latter naturally escapes, the former will
tend to remain at the bottom of your lungs (if you stay upright) and will be
difficult to exhale. It is a known problem with workers in certain kinds of
welding processes that use argon as a protective atmosphere

~~~
jazoom
That's an interesting point. I've never worried about helium much mainly
because it is inert, but I suppose not having to hang upside down to flush it
out is a plus.

